# Autocar test of TTS v Cayman and M235i



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

This week Autocar magazine tests the new TTS against a Porsche Cayman and a BWMW M235i. Anybody who reads Autocar regularly will be able to predict the result. My summary of their test is: 
By all objective measures the Cayman is the worst car here but it is a Porsche, and we like driving Porsches, so it wins easily. The M235i's handling and road holding are not the best but that makes it interesting to drive, and it is a BMW, so it finishes second. The TTS is a great car but it is still an Audi, and this is Autocar, so it finishes last.


----------



## Theclevernoodle (Feb 20, 2015)

As a former TT owner, I wasn't that impressed by the mk3. I also test drove the BMW And Cayman after returning the TT. Although the TT I had obviously wasn't an S, I would rate it higher than the BMW, but the Cayman is something special...


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

ColinH said:


> This week Autocar magazine tests the new TTS against a Porsche Cayman and a BWMW M235i. Anybody who reads Autocar regularly will be able to predict the result. My summary of their test is:
> By all objective measures the Cayman is the worst car here but it is a Porsche, and we like driving Porsches, so it wins easily. The M235i's handling and road holding are not the best but that makes it interesting to drive, and it is a BMW, so it finishes second. The TTS is a great car but it is still an Audi, and this is Autocar, so it finishes last.


TT owner, on a TT forum, thinks their car is better than the competition.... Who'd have thunk it lol. The fastest car, the best interior doesn't automatically make a car the winner. 
Autocar give their reasons... You either agree or you don't. Simples. Read any review of the Cayman in any magazine, Evo, Car, whatever... As a sports car, a drivers car, which Audi keep telling us the TT is, the Cayman always takes it. It's not just Autocar.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

RockKramer said:


> ColinH said:
> 
> 
> > This week Autocar magazine tests the new TTS against a Porsche Cayman and a BWMW M235i. Anybody who reads Autocar regularly will be able to predict the result. My summary of their test is:
> ...


I didn't say that I disagreed with Autocar. I merely said that their test held no surprises and I summarised it for anyone who hasn't seen it. If you apply Autocar's criteria, you get Autocar's result, which is fair enough and their perogative. They are consistent. I am happy with my TT for my reasons, they prefer Porsche or BMW for their reasons. No argument.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

This is not a new phenomenon- it's been going on nearly 17 years!

The TT always gets put behind the Boxster/Cayman in every article I've ever read from the motoring press.

Yet somehow, Audi still manage to keep selling the TT to the UK public.

The way I feel about it is Simple. When I only had a Boxster I craved a TT, and when I only owned a TT, I really missed the Porsche.

Now I'm lucky enough to own both a 981 Boxster which I had from new and a 2007 Audi TT V6 s-tronic simultaneously and I'm happy as it truly is the best of both worlds.

Saying a Boxster/Cayman is better than a TT is like saying a man is better than a woman. A nonsensical statement as clearly, you need both.

The same is true with the TT vs Cayman debate in my opinion. However, as a prospective TT mk3 owner you owe it to yourself to try both. Then you will know yourself and the morning press will seem far less important!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

ColinH said:


> This week Autocar magazine tests the new TTS against a Porsche Cayman and a BWMW M235i. Anybody who reads Autocar regularly will be able to predict the result. My summary of their test is:
> By all objective measures the Cayman is the worst car here but it is a Porsche, and we like driving Porsches, so it wins easily. The M235i's handling and road holding are not the best but that makes it interesting to drive, and it is a BMW, so it finishes second. The TTS is a great car but it is still an Audi, and this is Autocar, so it finishes last.


Bet the TTS was fastest to 100kph though!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

temporarychicken said:


> This is not a new phenomenon- it's been going on nearly 17 years!
> 
> The TT always gets put behind the Boxster/Cayman in every article I've ever read from the motoring press.
> 
> ...


Totally agree... I decide what I'm in the market for, check them out, get test drives and make my decision based on what works for me. 4 yrs ago it was a compromise decision. Car, Autocar and Evo tests forcus on specifics that say Whatcar wouldn't. Of course the TT is a great car, making a decent job of being a practiclal, fast sporty coupe and a nice place to be. That's why Audi still manage to sell so many... The vast majority of owners will have no interest in how well it handles. Most people here love the tech, gadgets, virtual cockpit, looks and practicality. For them that makes the TT the better car.
Autocar's review stated they handed it to the Cayman because it's a sports car... "Easily the most intoxicating car here to drive, and that'll always clinch and Autocar verdict where performance cars are involved." 
Basically if you don't need 4 seats, practicality then the purpose built, 6 cyl, mid engined Cayman is the only proper sports car.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

RockKramer said:


> temporarychicken said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a new phenomenon- it's been going on nearly 17 years!
> ...


I also agree. 
My summary of Autocar's roadtest was fecetious and mocked their somewhat one-dimensional judgment, but I think that it is a fundamentally accurate summary.
There is no absolute best car, only the best for a set of requirements. 
When deciding which car is best, Autocar always gives the very highest priority to whether the handling meets their very particular liking.
If your handling requirement differs from Autocar's, or you don't give the same overriding priority to handling, then Autocar's winner may not be your winner.
By all means read the various road tests, but when it comes down to it, you have to use all your own requirements (rational and irrational) to decide what is best for you.
If you ask me which car I want to roadtest for a couple of days, then my ranking might match Autocar's.
If you ask me which car I want to buy and run as my only car for a few years, then it might not.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Ahhh... I think you summed it up perfectly at the end there ColinH.
The Cayman is 100% the car I want... The TTS when I bought it made the most sense for me to run on a reasonable budget.
The what I want against what I'm will to have and maintain. Hence my compromise decision. One I really don't want to have to make on the same basis next time. There's only 3 cars in the decision... TTS, Cayman S & the M2. Possibly the RS but I see that being even more than a Cayman S.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I have read the report and it is what it is - very much biased towards what is or is not considered to be a 'drivers' car and the fact that the TTS sticks to the road like glue means it was never going to win the challenge and places third in this regard! Had they used the S-tronic car for the challenge then it would have had the fastest 0-60 together with the best interior and place second best on price and external looks. To my mind that's two firsts, two seconds and just one third which at worst puts it on equal par with the Cayman and ahead of the BMW!  :wink:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> I have read the report and it is what it is - very much biased towards what is or is not considered to be a 'drivers' car and the fact that the TTS sticks to the road like glue means it was never going to win the challenge and places third in this regard! Had they used the S-tronic car for the challenge then it would have had the fastest 0-60 together with the best interior and place second best on price and external looks. To my mind that's two firsts, two seconds and just one third which at worst puts it on equal par with the Cayman and ahead of the BMW!  :wink:


This is where a lot of people question or dismiss sports car/drivers car reviews. As a primarily performance car orientated magazine, Autocars verdict will always major on driver involvement. Whatcar love the MK3, their criteria is different. They love the Cayman too  .
If we go by the numbers, why bother test driving any car. Just get your Top Trumps figures out and the quickest 0-62, highest top speed takes it. 
The true sports car driver is going to be swayed by the interior, sticking to the road like glue or the S-Tronic. Note the PDK is widely acknowledged as the better box. The fastest isn't always the best?  :wink: 
The whole thing is subjective, we buy what we buy for a whole host of different reasons. 
The Cayman is a completel different proposition to the TT, the fact that it can go up against a proper mid engine sports car and get close shows how well Audi have done.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

If you go by price, even a well equipped basic Caymen is far more expensive than a decent TTS.That alone will be the deciding factor for many.
I know I wouldn't buy a GT4,even though it might well be a great car,as it cost's more than a good 435ps GT3


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> If you go by price, even a well equipped basic Caymen is far more expensive than a decent TTS.That alone will be the deciding factor for many.
> I know I wouldn't buy a GT4,even though it might well be a great car,as it cost's more than a good 435ps GT3


Yep, totally agree... There's what we want and what we're prepared to buy and run. Most people here will be sitting in what they want but they'll be a few if they were honest who'd admit if they had a bit more wedge... A bit more disposable, or simply willing to throw a bit more out there, they'd have the more expensive, more running costs Cayman or whatever.


----------

